
Tweetree: Twitter.com on Steroids - buckpost
http://www.twitterrati.com/2008/12/28/tweetree-twittercom-on-steroids/
======
sjs382
Same thing (nested replies) can be accomplished via a GreaseMonkey script,
without giving out your credentials.
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/30598>

I'm sure there are GreaseMonkey scripts for the other features, too...

------
swombat
Er, what about all the other people who might be following you and who won't
get anything out of it because you don't make your replies' contexts clear?
What about the person you reply to 2 days later who won't remember what the
heck you're talking about?

The lack of this kind of "cleverness" is a big reason why Twitter is so
versatile.

Simple tools encourage complex behaviour. Complex tools encourage simple
behaviour.

------
danw
Why is this linkjacked? Link it to <http://tweetree.com/> instead

------
ajkirwin
So it uses twitters notoriously unreliable 'reply-to' system? In which I can
reply to a tweet, but if that person happens to send a second tweet whilst I
am typing my reply, I end up replying to THAT one instead?

Also, haha. I am not giving out my twitter username and password to some
random third-party site. No sir.

